# Asylum Seeker... can i do?



## arsijust17

i am asylum seeker in Germany. i am journalist & hope so for getting asylum. can i do work after getting asylum TR?


----------



## JennySch

arsijust17 said:


> i am asylum seeker in Germany. i am journalist & hope so for getting asylum. can i do work after getting asylum TR?


I suggest to search under cgerli dot org (Centre for German Legal Information - The Gateway to German law in English).
Good Luck!


----------



## arsijust17

Thanks but if any one can help me here at this forum. it can be easy for me.


----------

